# Nova Fátima, Congonhinhas, São Sebastião da Amoreira e Santo Antônio do Paraíso.



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

As quatro cidades do Norte do Paraná ficam bem próximas e Santo Antônio do Paraíso fica quase que equidistante das outras conforme mapa abaixo. Tanto São Sebastião da Amoreira quanto Santo Antônio do Paraíso são inéditas aqui no SSC. Os dados do PIB são de 2017 e a estimativa da população é de 2.019, ambos retirados do site do IBGE.










As fotos virão a seguir. Serão dez fotos de cada cidade.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

*Santo Antônio do Paraíso

População: 2.106 habitantes

PIB: 72.698.490 reais*






1-Andando pela PR-218.










2-Chegando na cidade.










3-Viaduto.










4-Prefeitura do outro lado










5-Mais para frente temos a praça.










6-Rua perpendicular à avenida









7-Achei a igreja com um estilo um pouquinho ucraniano.









8-Um pouco mais da praça









9-Rotatória na saída para São Sebastião da Amoreira










10-Mais adiante temos esse lago.









Continua ...


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

*São Sebastião da Amoreira

População: 8.853 habitantes

PIB: 191.529.950 reais*






1-Posto da Polícia Ambiental na beira da rodovia.










2-No centro da cidade está a Igreja Católica.










3-A igreja católica está rodeada por quatro canteiros que serão mostrados a seguir.










4-










5-










6-










7-Também tem quatro avenidas com canteiros centrais que partem da Igreja Católica em direção aos cantos da cidade.










8-Nessa avenida aqui tem semáforo porque a outra rua é a que vem da PR-218










9-









10-









Continua ....


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

*Congonhinhas

População: 8.818 habitantes

PIB: 190.895.040 reais*






1-Aqui é na PR-160









2-Acessando o primeiro trevo temos essa avenida.









3-Mais adiante temos essa praça









4-









5-Igreja Católica









6-Rua entre a igreja e a praça









7-Rodoviária









8-Começo da Avenida comercial.









9-Um pouco mais para frente.









10-Ginásio de Esportes.









Continua ....


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

*Nova Fátima

População: 8.153

PIB: 298.659.260 reais*






1-Trevo entre a PR-160 e a PR-218. Sempre acontece acidente aqui e quase sempre as vítimas morrem.









2- Um pouco mais adiante









3-Unidade da Cocamar, próximo da cidade









4-Entrando na cidade.









5-Começo da avenida principal









6-









7-Outra rua









8-Praça da Igreja Católica









9-Praça da escola









10-PR-218 em direção à Ribeirão do Pinhal









Espero que tenham gostado.
Até a próxima !!!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Essas duas fotografias da região industrial de São Sebastião da Amoreia, tirei de um prédio em Londrina....


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Todas bem pequenas, parece que o pessoal está levando a sério o "fique em casa" da pandemia, pq não se vê ninguém na rua


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Douglas Alberto said:


> Essas duas fotografias da região industrial de São Sebastião da Amoreia, tirei de um prédio em Londrina....
> View attachment 329806
> View attachment 329809


Caramba, esse seu zoom pegou longe hein. Não sabia que dava para ver São Sebastião da Amoreira daí de Londrina.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Rekarte said:


> Todas bem pequenas, parece que o pessoal está levando a sério o "fique em casa" da pandemia, pq não se vê ninguém na rua


Kkk verdade cara. Tudo bem que era domingo mas mesmo assim o movimento estava bem abaixo do normal.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Pioneiro said:


> Caramba, esse seu zoom pegou longe hein. Não sabia que dava para ver São Sebastião da Amoreira daí de Londrina.


Se tivesse uma rodovia interligando as duas cidades direto, acho que faríamos em 15 minutos de carro.


----------



## Lucas Berti (Jan 28, 2020)

Belas e aconchegantes cidades. Paraná é top de linha!


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

Que saudade que me deu de ver cidades dessas minha região natal, todas me lembram Uraí, tranquilas e pequeninas. Gostei bastante do thread, @Pioneiro .



Pioneiro said:


> Caramba, esse seu zoom pegou longe hein. Não sabia que dava para ver São Sebastião da Amoreira daí de Londrina.


Eu também me surpreendo em como são bem visíveis as cidades próximas do Congonhas vistas de Londrina, me lembro que da região da rodoviária dá para ver até Cornélio, a mais de 60 kms de distância.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Douglas Alberto said:


> Se tivesse uma rodovia interligando as duas cidades direto, acho que faríamos em 15 minutos de carro.


Verdade. A distância seria bem pequena.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Lucas Berti said:


> Belas e aconchegantes cidades. Paraná é top de linha!


Valeu Lucas por elogiar as cidades da região.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Pedro Mendes said:


> Que saudade que me deu de ver cidades dessas minha região natal, todas me lembram Uraí, tranquilas e pequeninas. Gostei bastante do thread, @Pioneiro .
> 
> 
> 
> Eu também me surpreendo em como são bem visíveis as cidades próximas do Congonhas vistas de Londrina, me lembro que da região da rodoviária dá para ver até Cornélio, a mais de 60 kms de distância.


Uns 5 anos atrás eu tinha tirado umas fotos de Uraí mas acabei não montando o thread. Qualquer hora eu volto para lá tirar umas fotos e montar o thread.

O interessante é que o Skyline de Londrina também é visível de vários lugares. Eu já vi o skyline de Londrina de Cornélio, Assaí e na Pr-160 por exemplo.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Belo thread Pioneiro. Cidadezinhas bem simpáticas.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Obrigado @Jean Carlos Boniatti .


----------

